# URGENT: 50+ first time mum for interview. fee paid.



## jessspiring (Jan 26, 2009)

Hello,
I am working on a story for the Daily Mail about first time mums who are 50 or older. You must have had your child in the last five years.
It's super urgent so please contact me on 07786514240 if you'd be happy to share your story. If your story is used, I can pay you for your time.
Thanks so much,
Jess


----------

